# Austin climber killed by bees



## TheJollyLogger (May 24, 2022)

Texas landscape worker dies in bee attack while suspended from tree: ‘It was horrible’


Franco Galvan Martinez, 53, was suspended by a harness when he inadvertently disturbed a hive and the bees swarmed, a family spokesperson said. He remained suspended in a harness during the attack.




ktla.com


----------



## ValleyForge (May 24, 2022)

Murder hornets?


----------



## Del_ (May 24, 2022)

So sad.

My guess is Africanized honey bees.


----------



## softdown (May 24, 2022)

"1001 Ways to Die Doing Tree Work"


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Tulameendude (May 25, 2022)

That's horrible...Condolences to the family.


----------



## fishdrivel (May 25, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Texas landscape worker dies in bee attack while suspended from tree: ‘It was horrible’
> 
> 
> Franco Galvan Martinez, 53, was suspended by a harness when he inadvertently disturbed a hive and the bees swarmed, a family spokesperson said. He remained suspended in a harness during the attack.
> ...


I was 60' up in a Deodar Cedar in early 80's . I was working near the Santa Clary County Airport and there were very few tall trees there. A group of people were watching me work when to their horror, I was covered entirely by a swarm of honeybees. They freaked out but I was so in awe of this I stayed calm. As fast as they came, they all left and I was able to continue my work. I never got a single sting. 

I have encountered many hazards during my climbing work and I have learned that it is best to stay calm.


----------

